# Recipes



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

We need a recipes thread. Here it is!

I could just use "All Recipes" but we have people from all over the world here, so, why not!

Here's one:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Healthy Chicken Wings"* (meh, not so much but healthier than normal deep frying)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- 3 Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breasts (or whatever you have)

- Flour for coating

- 1 Squirt of Ketchup or BBQ Sauce

- Franks Hot Sauce

- 1 tbsp of Butter

Turn on stove element, bring pan to med-high heat with Olive Oil.

Cut chicken breast into bite size pieces, coat pieces in flour.

Add pieces to the hot pan.

Meanwhile in a smaller pan, add 1 tbsp of Butter, Franks Hot Sauce (take the top off to pour!) and a squirt of Ketchup or BBQ Sauce. Mix together. Bring to boil then turn down to low.

Once the chicken is cooked, pour over hot sauce.

I usually serve with Veggies and Rice. It rocks!

---

Edit: Will add a picture the next time I make it


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

I have used this recipe for delicious Rogan Josh for a while, it rocks. I add some mashed tomatoes in addition. Success every time.

http://www.sitar.com.au/content_common/pg-indian-recipes-rogan-josh.seo


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

odysseus said:


> I have used this recipe for delicious Rogan Josh for a while, it rocks. I add some mashed tomatoes in addition. Success every time.
> 
> http://www.sitar.com.au/content_common/pg-indian-recipes-rogan-josh.seo


I've never tried this but LOVE Indian food. Thank you. Just now have to find some whole cardamom pods!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm going to eat (love) this thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

Glad I bought some poutine when reading this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

IThinkALot said:


> Glad I bought some poutine when reading this.


Good Canadian! 

RECIPE FOR POUTINE

- French Fries

- Gravy

- Cheese Curds

Put it together, be Canadian for 5-10 minutes.

I don't deep fry anything so my Poutine is usually soggy as shit.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

Chilli:

- 1/2 pound ground chuck (substitute lean ground beef for "healthy" recipe)

- 3 large hot or mild Italian sausage pork or turkey depending upon preference (you only want the guts not the casing, if the butcher has the meat only buy it that way)

- 1 or 2 cans kidney beans, red - if you prefer you can omit and add 1/4 pound of beef or for vegetarians do 4 cans and no meat 

- one can tomato paste (small)

- 1 can stewed tomatos whole (you can quarter them or half them if you prefer) normal size

- chopped onion white (1-2 depending on size)

- 2-3 tbsp chilli powder depending on preference of spice

- dried chili peppers and/or chipotle peppers the amount you add depends entirely upon your spice preference (remember it's easier to add more pepper later than it is to try to cut the heat) you should remove the seeds also unless you really really love it hot

- 1 tbsp cumin

- 1 tsp coriander

- salt and pepper (preferably from a grinder)

other ingredients you'll need: flour, olive oil, water, red table wine (if you like)

The first step is to heat a large sauce pan to med/high heat, once it's hot then add about 2-3 tbsp of olive oil (the oil should spread rapidly but NOT smoke or your heat is too high) add your onions and meat, stirring regularly and remember to remove sausages from casing, you don't want them chopped or whole ;p. Brown the meat until none is raw, you don't want it crispy though, so if it's cooking fast turn the heat down a bit. While the meat is cooking you can add the chili powder, cumin, coriander, salt and pepper. Once fully browned add the tomato paste, cans of beans, stewed tomato and chopped pepper at this point. Add them all bit by bit or the heat will go way down really fast. You can space each can by about 20-30 seconds and that's fine. Once this is added you'll need to add about 1 -2 cups of water and this is also when you can add about 1/4-1/2 cup of red table wine for flavor if you prefer.

Now, once the chili is up to a good steady slow boil, lower your heat and check the thickness. If it seems runny here is where you'll need the flower. Take about 1-3 tbsp and 1/4 cup per tbsp of flower used and stir very well in a bowl, it should be completely mixed into the water and if not add a bit more water and continue to stir in a. Once it's been mixed with the water, add to chili and check thickness again it should be less runny now and will cook down even more, you can turn the heat up and leave uncovered while stirring for a bit if you think it should be thicker. At this point you'll want to give the chili a taste and adjust and spices or the amount of pepper according to your taste. Once you've got those to your liking simmer for about an hour or so stirring ever 5-10 minutes. When ready to serve make sure you have some shredded cheese, sour cream, chopped onion or whatever topping you enjoy your chili with 

Bon Apetit!


----------

